# Upright Rows\High Pulls : Good Or Bad?



## BulkBoy (Feb 19, 2007)

I have had Upright Rows/High Pulls (Whatever you want to call it) in my Pull/Legs/Push routine for a while. I have heard that they are great for strengthening the weaker part of the trapzeius, and I have also heard that they kill your shoulders in the long run. I do mine at a fairly close grip, to hit my traps more than my delts. I would prefer not to remove this exercise, as it does always at least seem a good lift. So, my question is to you, is this lift harmful to my shoulders, or is it only a myth?


----------



## Samo (Feb 19, 2007)

I use this exercise to, it seems o.k to me, infact it has been very productive and has given me no jip at all, besides DOMS. I have never heard that it can be harmful in the long run but thats just me. As long as your form is good should be o.k.
Also there is no harm in swapping for another exercise for a bit to change things up, eg. one arm d/bell rows, or b/bell shrugs....

Hope this helps..


----------



## blueboy75 (Feb 19, 2007)

It is not a natural movement for your shoulder and is very risky.

I do not perfrom the exercise any longer but if I was I would be only using wide grip uprights only and certainly not going too aggressive on the poundages either.


----------



## zl214 (Feb 19, 2007)

i had the impression that high pull and up-right row are differernt lifts.

i did hear about upright row being a risky movement, but i feel its just fine (much safer than behind neck pull down).

i think high-pull is fine, olympic lifters use it a lot.


----------



## blueboy75 (Feb 19, 2007)

zl214 said:


> i had the impression that high pull and up-right row are differernt lifts.
> 
> i did hear about upright row being a risky movement, but i feel its just fine (much safer than behind neck pull down).
> 
> i think high-pull is fine, olympic lifters use it a lot.



they are different exercises, I was referring to upright rows.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2007)

an upright row is not a high pull.  Two completely different exercises.  If you are doing your high pulls properly, they are a leg exercises.  Upright rows are not the best exercise IMO for the shoulder because of the internal rotation and abduction that is happening during the lift.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 19, 2007)

Upright rows internally rotate your shoulders just about as far as they can. It's asking for shoulder problems if you ask me.

High pulls are fine.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 19, 2007)

I could see where he's getting confused. If you were to do a 2 arm high pull with one DB, or KB, it sort of looks like a upright row at the top portion of the movement. But none of the power is generated from the top, its all legs and hips


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2007)

my shoulders are a bit dicey, and cannot comfortably do even a light upright row.  Used to do them, and stay right away from them now.


----------



## BulkBoy (Feb 19, 2007)

Ah, I did not know the difference between the two. I was reffering to upright rows. I really value my overall health and don't want to risk shoulder injury. To this date, I have had about 4 years of lifting and no injury, thankfully. 

Anyway, does anyone have a replacement exercise that they see fit to hit the same part of my traps as high pulls do?


----------



## blueboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

BulkBoy said:


> Ah, I did not know the difference between the two. I was reffering to upright rows. I really value my overall health and don't want to risk shoulder injury. To this date, I have had about 4 years of lifting and no injury, thankfully.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone have a replacement exercise that they see fit to hit the same part of my traps as high pulls do?



deadlifts


----------



## Samo (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, I didn't realise that upright row's were so dodgy, can anyone suggest a replacement exercise?

Cheers....


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 20, 2007)

Samo said:


> Wow, I didn't realise that upright row's were so dodgy, can anyone suggest a replacement exercise?
> 
> Cheers....



Incline Dumbell Rows.


----------



## Samo (Feb 21, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Incline Dumbell Rows.



Thanks Gazhole.....


----------

